# Pretty cool B14 C/F side skirts!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I need a better digi cam, butt I will have better pics when the whole lip kit is finished. YES they will fit a SENTRA!!!


































http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/prototypes/prototypes.php?item=21

Now keep in mind this is my 2500$ auction bought dailey's debut. Not pretty, But it hauls. Oh and never mind the little priates, they are my partners in crime(LOL) :biggthump


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

woooo
looks real good so far man


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the little kid trapped in the back adds a nice touch to the car......looks good


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

cookin up the crazy shit

you have a front pic of the 200 with eyelids on...?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

can you get a close up


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

woot. mike i get paid tomorrow. got a shipping price yet? if not expect a call from me friday around 6pm harassing you for one :thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Front lip pics...*


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

is that the lip molded onto the 97 bumper? looks cool! its not nearly as big as i was dreading it was going to be! it is really subtle! i guess the drawing are just an exageration of the style? i love it. now.....we need to talk about those orange 16wheeler turn signal lights you have in the bumper...j/k what ever floats your boat.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I had to mold it to the bumper to get it perfect for the fitment. then I just cut the bumper in half and send it to be molded. That way it wont warp or twist when it is molded and the fitment should be dead on...


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

is the lip going to be sold as an add on to the stock fascia or will it be available as a new complete front?.....nice look as is it stands, id like to see it painted and with fogs in.......


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Just an add on lip to stock front..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Just an add on lip to stock front..


Would love to see pics of the finished product.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I new you would!!! I have a GB going on to fund the production... you can check it out on the sr20 forums.. Those guys have been talking about this for years now...


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*somebody is in love with CF... who could it be....*

haha
too bad im not going for a GB on what i am getting.
Yet you all shall reap the benefits 

<3 NF.COM


----------

